
Amazon is constantly trying new things - fern12
https://teleread.org/2017/09/26/the-secret-to-amazons-success-its-constantly-trying-new-things/
======
jonknee
This was perfectly exemplified by a statement at their new product
announcement today:

> "Fire tv has been a surprising success for us"

[https://twitter.com/fmanjoo/status/913105004369666048](https://twitter.com/fmanjoo/status/913105004369666048)

------
seibelj
Having the ability to throw enormous amounts of human and monetary capital
into many different projects simultaneously, plus top notch technical talent,
certainly helps.

~~~
BadassFractal
There are plenty of companies out there who have the same resources, but are
nowhere close in terms of results.

~~~
ryandrake
It's almost as if success is not purely a function of talent and capital. Who
knew?

~~~
madamelic
No offense to you, but I am getting really tired of luck-driven nihilism.

Survivorship bias doesn't mean everything is hopeless, it is just a reality
you should hedge for.

~~~
SyneRyder
I didn't interpret the comment as meaning luck driven. I thought it meant that
execution and being prolific can also be factors, in addition to talent and
capital. Samsung seemed to learn a lot by trying lots of form factors and
seeing which ones sell.

------
dogruck
This article claims the secret to success is "trying new things." That's
misleading because it implies that AMZN management doesn't have a strategic
plan.

------
Shed
This is my first ever comment on Hacker News after reading it for years...
Inspiring article. This is one of the tenets I’ve built my ‘career’ on. For
me, constantly trying new things is not only a necessity in business, it’s
something I can’t live without in life, because it’s so exciting. It’s utterly
possible to ‘Fail Upwards’ and you can do what Amazon does, with very little
resources too. I bring many ideas to life, a huge proportion of them don’t
make tons of money, but that’s mostly not my metric of success. Living a life
less ordinary and being creatively fulfilled are some of my primary drivers. I
encourage anyone to try more of their ideas - and if you’re interested, my
books and speeches cover this area of ‘constant innovation’ too - just Google
‘Shed Simove’. Post over. Cherry popped. Xxx

